# The BlackBerry Bold : 9000 Series Launched



## BBThumbHealer (May 14, 2008)

*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/blackberry/blackberry-bold-10.jpg


Specifications ::::



*Size* -  Length: 114mm, Width: 66mm, Thickness: 14mm
*Weight* (with battery) -  133g
*Memory* - _*1GB on-board (storage) and 128 MB Flash (applications) ,               Expandable Upto 8 GB*_
*Battery* - 1500mAhr lithium cell
*Est. Battery Life* - Standby: 13 days, Talk Time: 5 hours
*Network Support* - UMTS: 2100 / 1900 / 850MHz, GSM: 1900 / 1800 / 900 / 850 MHz, GPRS, EDGE and HDSPA networks
*Wi-Fi* - 803.11a/b/g enabled
*Display* - HVGA, 480 x 320 pixels, Transmissive TFT LCD, supports over 65k colors
*Media Player, Video Support* - DivX 4, Div X 5 & 6 are  supported, XviD is  supported, H.263, H.264 and WMV3
*Media Player, Audio Support* - .3gp, MP3, WMA9 (.wma/.asf), WMA9 Pro/WMA 10, MIDI, AMR-NB, Professional  AAC/AAC+/eAAC+
*Media Player, Audio* - _*BlackBerry Media Sync , Compatible With iTunes*_
*Camera* - 2.0MP, 5 x digital zoom ( No Flash )
*GPS* - GPS with extended ephemeris, BB Maps is standard
*Bluetooth* - Bluetooth v2.0, A2DP & AVCRP
*USB Port* - Enables charging and high-speed data synchronizations via USB "A" to mini-USB "B" cable
*Browser* - HTML browsing, View Movies/Clips from websites , RSS feed support

The BB Bold is yet to be launched in India ! 

That's not all , The BB 9000 Series have just been launched , and within a span of few months , they'll see the addition of the Apple iPhone Killer i.e *BlackBerry Storm* !


----------



## swordfish (May 15, 2008)

screen is small.. what is price for it?


----------



## New (May 15, 2008)

^+1
Though it looks cool,screen is small..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 15, 2008)

swordfish said:


> screen is small.. what is price for it?



yet to be launched in India ... In the US , its $399 on contract basis !

The Screen size is 480 * 320 Pixels !


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

It's not as small as it seems. Great fone.


----------



## swordfish (May 15, 2008)

^may be because of top bar and icons on bottom, it seems small


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 15, 2008)

swordfish said:


> ^may be because of top bar and icons on bottom, it seems small



exactly ... its lookin because of the theme !

Meanwhile , here's the model of the BlackBerry iKiller i.e BB Storm/Thunder .. Its tentative model no. is 9500

*www.tech2.com/media/images/2008/May/img_63851_bb_thunder.jpg


----------



## swordfish (May 15, 2008)

also looks like iphone except round edges.. 
i think it would be first touch screen for BB.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

BlackBerry Bold is a nice fone.

The screen is looking small due to those black coloured panels on the top and the bottom. Otherwise its normal.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 16, 2008)

swordfish said:


> also looks like iphone except round edges..
> i think it would be first touch screen for BB.




Yeah .. Although the design is similar but features are far better  This would be the first Touchscreen for BB !


----------

